# We Love to Travel. But Cruises Look Miserable.



## SweetSue92

Hubby and I love to travel: near, far, by car or air. But we never, ever want to cruise. We see all kinds of pitfalls and almost no positives. For one thing, when you cruise you are constantly surrounded by people. Everywhere.  A press of people everywhere--a floating city of people all stacked up together.

Cruise ships have morgues.

Cruise ships have norovirus.

Cruise ships are beholden to the waves and the weather.

How unpopular is this opinion?


----------



## Blues Man

Being trapped on a boat isn't my idea of a vacation


----------



## OldLady

SweetSue92 said:


> Hubby and I love to travel: near, far, by car or air. But we never, ever want to cruise. We see all kinds of pitfalls and almost no positives. For one thing, when you cruise you are constantly surrounded by people. Everywhere.  A press of people everywhere--a floating city of people all stacked up together.
> 
> Cruise ships have morgues.
> 
> Cruise ships have norovirus.
> 
> Cruise ships are beholden to the waves and the weather.
> 
> How unpopular is this opinion?


So don't buy a ticket, Sue.
I went on one once.  I am a born tourist and I have had very little chance to travel, so I enjoyed the places we visited.  I wouldn't go on a cruise again, although it is nowhere near as bad as you imagine.  To me, it almost seemed like a "wine tasting" for Caribbean countries.


----------



## Oddball

A trailer park with bronze propellers.

Though I wouldn't sneeze at a trans-Atlantic trip aboard the QM II.


----------



## danielpalos

there are plenty of videos on YouTube on how to avoid the pitfalls.  just find something interesting.  it could be a sailboat just for a change of pace.


----------



## SandSquid

SweetSue92 said:


> Hubby and I love to travel: near, far, by car or air. But we never, ever want to cruise. We see all kinds of pitfalls and almost no positives. For one thing, when you cruise you are constantly surrounded by people. Everywhere.  A press of people everywhere--a floating city of people all stacked up together.
> 
> Cruise ships have morgues.
> 
> Cruise ships have norovirus.
> 
> Cruise ships are beholden to the waves and the weather.
> 
> How unpopular is this opinion?



Having lived on a few ships in my military career, I can say that the draw isn't huge for me.  But it seems most everyone I talk to who has gone on one enjoys it.  People I didn't think would at all.  

They have morgues, but I don't see death rates on ships having a major jump.  Noro and Gastro suck, but wash your hands lol.   Being beholden to the weather counts anywhere.  Just a couple weekends ago we went out with the camper for the first time of the year and it was pouring rain the entire time.  I joked with my wife that if we still were tent camping this would be the first and last camping trip of the season.  Plus most cruises aren't running the north atlantic in the middle of the ocean, but much smoother waters.  I've been on some ships up by Korea, and that was nasty... But I haven't heard anyone talk about major sea sickness that I know.  

Not everything that one person likes another will.  I think I'd enjoy an Alaskan cruise myself, but not really interested in the ones south.  

The "lot of people in one place" is the thing that I don't think I would enjoy all that much.  But different cruise liners have different setups and target clients.  Some are more kid friendly, where your kid can play away all day and you can do your thing separately.   Some are more around the night-life scene.  Some more around good food and relaxing.  

I really don't see myself anytime soon being able to make a trip to Alaska with the camper, so honestly, a cruise might be an option there, and from what I've heard it's less of the party/disney kid scene.


----------



## Pilot1

I never had the desire to be stuck on a floating bar with a propeller attached to the end.  That being said, some people do enjoy them, but they aren't for me.  When I go away, I like to settle in and explore the place, and get to know it.

Although, I may make an exception for one of those river cruises through Europe, although I believe you get off the boat each day, and stay at a hotel at each stop.


----------



## rightwinger

Been on ten cruises

Floating hotel and nightclub. Different port every morning. 
Good way to see multiple destinations. 

Only downside is you have about eight hours at each port


----------



## Moonglow

SweetSue92 said:


> Hubby and I love to travel: near, far, by car or air. But we never, ever want to cruise. We see all kinds of pitfalls and almost no positives. For one thing, when you cruise you are constantly surrounded by people. Everywhere.  A press of people everywhere--a floating city of people all stacked up together.
> 
> Cruise ships have morgues.
> 
> Cruise ships have norovirus.
> 
> Cruise ships are beholden to the waves and the weather.
> 
> How unpopular is this opinion?


Try a submarine trip.


----------



## Moonglow

rightwinger said:


> Been on ten cruises
> 
> Floating hotel and nightclub. Different port every morning.
> Good way to see multiple destinations.
> 
> Only downside is you have about eight hours at each port


And no dwi's or lost in a strange town wasted. eh?


----------



## Moonglow

Pilot1 said:


> I never had the desire to be stuck on a floating bar with a propeller attached to the end.  That being said, some people do enjoy them, but they aren't for me.  When I go away, I like to settle in and explore the place, and get to know it.
> 
> Although, I may make an exception for one of those river cruises through Europe, although I believe you get off the boat each day, and stay at a hotel at each stop.


The cruise is really developed for old farts that have limited mobility, thus all the damn lurking diseases...


----------



## Moonglow

Going on a charter flight was okay they let us drink on the way down but the return flight was a bummer and no booze was served..


----------



## Andylusion

SweetSue92 said:


> Hubby and I love to travel: near, far, by car or air. But we never, ever want to cruise. We see all kinds of pitfalls and almost no positives. For one thing, when you cruise you are constantly surrounded by people. Everywhere.  A press of people everywhere--a floating city of people all stacked up together.
> 
> Cruise ships have morgues.
> 
> Cruise ships have norovirus.
> 
> Cruise ships are beholden to the waves and the weather.
> 
> How unpopular is this opinion?



Norovirus is highly unlikely on a Cruise ship.   In reality you have a far better chance of picking it up at a hospital, a nursing home, a daycare, a school, or anywhere else.    Norovirus is an extremely common illness, comparative to the common cold, or yearly flu.

The only reason this is referred to as a 'cruise ship' illness, is because it makes the news, when a large cruise liner returns to port because of an outbreak.   When dozens of kids get sick, and their parents equally get sick... it doesn't usually make the news.  It's just "oh there's a bug going around".

Yes, cruise ships have morgues.  People die.   People who are older, are more likely to die.   The demographic of people who take cruises, is typically retirees.   

Cruise ships are typically not beholden to waves and weather.

Go back 100 years, and maybe you have a point.  But today, with GPS, and satellites, cruise ships almost never get even near bad weather really bad weather.   Unless the Cruise company is garbage.  Obviously you get what you pay for.  But most of the notable brands are as much interested in avoiding weather to keep customers happy, as wanting to protected their obviously massive investment in a cruise ship.   Severe weather can damage any ship, and cruise liners are not cheap.

You are more likely to get hit by bad weather at a beach resort that can't move, than a ship can will steer clear.

All that said, I typically just don't like crowds of people, and thus I don't think I would enjoy a cruise so much.   But then I likely would not enjoy going to any tourist destination where tons of people go.

Years ago I found a castle like inn, that sat on top of a large hill in Kentucky, and had hectares of land around it.   That was more appealing to me than a cruise, because it specifically was not a tourist destination, and you had miles of bike paths over the hills, and no one anywhere nearby.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Oddball said:


> A trailer park with bronze propellers.
> 
> Though I wouldn't sneeze at a trans-Atlantic trip aboard the QM II.


The QMII was not a cruise ship and the trip would greatly depend on whether you were First Class or Steerage.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Having worked for Princess Cruises for a couple of seasons, I will say this:  cruises are not for everyone but some people love them.
If you prefer having wheels under you ass and an organized program, cruises are for you.  They are safe and organized and take all the stress of planning a travel agenda away while providing a wide variety of activities, both on board and on land.  The food can be fabulous onboard the ship.  Service is the best, most of the time.  Be aware the different cruise companies cater to different demographics: i.e. families vs. singles.  
If you like the ability to choose, to take it or leave it as you desire, you might consider some other options.  Maybe take a cruise ship for part of your trip and then change over to a more individual agenda. 
Have a nice vacation, whatever you choose.


----------



## Unkotare

SandSquid said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby and I love to travel: near, far, by car or air. But we never, ever want to cruise. We see all kinds of pitfalls and almost no positives. For one thing, when you cruise you are constantly surrounded by people. Everywhere.  A press of people everywhere--a floating city of people all stacked up together.
> 
> Cruise ships have morgues.
> 
> Cruise ships have norovirus.
> 
> Cruise ships are beholden to the waves and the weather.
> 
> How unpopular is this opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having lived on a few ships in my military career, I can say that the draw isn't huge for me.  But it seems most everyone I talk to who has gone on one enjoys it.  People I didn't think would at all.
> 
> They have morgues, but I don't see death rates on ships having a major jump.  Noro and Gastro suck, but wash your hands lol.   Being beholden to the weather counts anywhere.  Just a couple weekends ago we went out with the camper for the first time of the year and it was pouring rain the entire time.  I joked with my wife that if we still were tent camping this would be the first and last camping trip of the season.  Plus most cruises aren't running the north atlantic in the middle of the ocean, but much smoother waters.  I've been on some ships up by Korea, and that was nasty... But I haven't heard anyone talk about major sea sickness that I know.
> 
> Not everything that one person likes another will.  I think I'd enjoy an Alaskan cruise myself, but not really interested in the ones south.
> 
> The "lot of people in one place" is the thing that I don't think I would enjoy all that much.  But different cruise liners have different setups and target clients.  Some are more kid friendly, where your kid can play away all day and you can do your thing separately.   Some are more around the night-life scene.  Some more around good food and relaxing.
> 
> I really don't see myself anytime soon being able to make a trip to Alaska with the camper, so honestly, a cruise might be an option there, and from what I've heard it's less of the party/disney kid scene.
Click to expand...



If you go to Alaska, take the train.


----------



## Oddball

gallantwarrior said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> A trailer park with bronze propellers.
> 
> Though I wouldn't sneeze at a trans-Atlantic trip aboard the QM II.
> 
> 
> 
> The QMII was not a cruise ship and the trip would greatly depend on whether you were First Class or Steerage.
Click to expand...

There's no more steerage....The QMII and QEII basically have 4 classes of rooms: luxury, luxury with a porthole, above-deck balcony room, and deluxe suite....None of the rooms have appointments any lower than what you'd find at a Marriott hotel.

Cunard  Queen Mary 2 14 Night Transatlantic Cruise departs New York, New York | The Cruise Web


----------



## Pilot1

Oddball said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> A trailer park with bronze propellers.
> 
> Though I wouldn't sneeze at a trans-Atlantic trip aboard the QM II.
> 
> 
> 
> The QMII was not a cruise ship and the trip would greatly depend on whether you were First Class or Steerage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no more steerage....The QMII and QEII basically have 4 classes of rooms: luxury, luxury with a porthole, above-deck balcony room, and deluxe suite....None of the rooms have appointments any lower than what you'd find at a Marriott hotel.
Click to expand...


Damn!  And I wanted to meet Kate Winslet!


----------



## gallantwarrior

Oddball said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> A trailer park with bronze propellers.
> 
> Though I wouldn't sneeze at a trans-Atlantic trip aboard the QM II.
> 
> 
> 
> The QMII was not a cruise ship and the trip would greatly depend on whether you were First Class or Steerage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no more steerage....The QMII and QEII basically have 4 classes of rooms: luxury, luxury with a porthole, above-deck balcony room, and deluxe suite....None of the rooms have appointments any lower than what you'd find at a Marriott hotel.
> 
> Cunard  Queen Mary 2 14 Night Transatlantic Cruise departs New York, New York | The Cruise Web
Click to expand...

Very true nowadays.  Cruise ships are not a primary means of transportation and seek to provide a luxury experience.  Modern day steerage equates to coach class on aircraft.


----------



## rightwinger

gallantwarrior said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> A trailer park with bronze propellers.
> 
> Though I wouldn't sneeze at a trans-Atlantic trip aboard the QM II.
> 
> 
> 
> The QMII was not a cruise ship and the trip would greatly depend on whether you were First Class or Steerage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no more steerage....The QMII and QEII basically have 4 classes of rooms: luxury, luxury with a porthole, above-deck balcony room, and deluxe suite....None of the rooms have appointments any lower than what you'd find at a Marriott hotel.
> 
> Cunard  Queen Mary 2 14 Night Transatlantic Cruise departs New York, New York | The Cruise Web
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true nowadays.  Cruise ships are not a primary means of transportation and seek to provide a luxury experience.  Modern day steerage equates to coach class on aircraft.
Click to expand...

Except the food is better


----------



## OldLady

Andylusion said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby and I love to travel: near, far, by car or air. But we never, ever want to cruise. We see all kinds of pitfalls and almost no positives. For one thing, when you cruise you are constantly surrounded by people. Everywhere.  A press of people everywhere--a floating city of people all stacked up together.
> 
> Cruise ships have morgues.
> 
> Cruise ships have norovirus.
> 
> Cruise ships are beholden to the waves and the weather.
> 
> How unpopular is this opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norovirus is highly unlikely on a Cruise ship.   In reality you have a far better chance of picking it up at a hospital, a nursing home, a daycare, a school, or anywhere else.    Norovirus is an extremely common illness, comparative to the common cold, or yearly flu.
> 
> The only reason this is referred to as a 'cruise ship' illness, is because it makes the news, when a large cruise liner returns to port because of an outbreak.   When dozens of kids get sick, and their parents equally get sick... it doesn't usually make the news.  It's just "oh there's a bug going around".
> 
> Yes, cruise ships have morgues.  People die.   People who are older, are more likely to die.   The demographic of people who take cruises, is typically retirees.
> 
> Cruise ships are typically not beholden to waves and weather.
> 
> Go back 100 years, and maybe you have a point.  But today, with GPS, and satellites, cruise ships almost never get even near bad weather really bad weather.   Unless the Cruise company is garbage.  Obviously you get what you pay for.  But most of the notable brands are as much interested in avoiding weather to keep customers happy, as wanting to protected their obviously massive investment in a cruise ship.   Severe weather can damage any ship, and cruise liners are not cheap.
> 
> You are more likely to get hit by bad weather at a beach resort that can't move, than a ship can will steer clear.
> 
> All that said, I typically just don't like crowds of people, and thus I don't think I would enjoy a cruise so much.   But then I likely would not enjoy going to any tourist destination where tons of people go.
> 
> Years ago I found a castle like inn, that sat on top of a large hill in Kentucky, and had hectares of land around it.   That was more appealing to me than a cruise, because it specifically was not a tourist destination, and you had miles of bike paths over the hills, and no one anywhere nearby.
Click to expand...

A few of you have mentioned thinking the ship would seem crowded with people.  It doesn't!  I don't know how they manage it, but I had worried about the same thing and somehow or other it never seemed like a bunch of people were all jammed together on a ship, which we were--about 3,000 of us, including the staff.
Guess because it's so big and has so many levels and they arrange activities in different parts of the ship, probably, but I never felt crowded.


----------



## gallantwarrior

rightwinger said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> A trailer park with bronze propellers.
> 
> Though I wouldn't sneeze at a trans-Atlantic trip aboard the QM II.
> 
> 
> 
> The QMII was not a cruise ship and the trip would greatly depend on whether you were First Class or Steerage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no more steerage....The QMII and QEII basically have 4 classes of rooms: luxury, luxury with a porthole, above-deck balcony room, and deluxe suite....None of the rooms have appointments any lower than what you'd find at a Marriott hotel.
> 
> Cunard  Queen Mary 2 14 Night Transatlantic Cruise departs New York, New York | The Cruise Web
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true nowadays.  Cruise ships are not a primary means of transportation and seek to provide a luxury experience.  Modern day steerage equates to coach class on aircraft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except the food is better
Click to expand...

The food is better?  In coach?  On an aircraft?  
You must fly a lot overseas, on overseas carriers, then.


----------



## gallantwarrior

OldLady said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby and I love to travel: near, far, by car or air. But we never, ever want to cruise. We see all kinds of pitfalls and almost no positives. For one thing, when you cruise you are constantly surrounded by people. Everywhere.  A press of people everywhere--a floating city of people all stacked up together.
> 
> Cruise ships have morgues.
> 
> Cruise ships have norovirus.
> 
> Cruise ships are beholden to the waves and the weather.
> 
> How unpopular is this opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norovirus is highly unlikely on a Cruise ship.   In reality you have a far better chance of picking it up at a hospital, a nursing home, a daycare, a school, or anywhere else.    Norovirus is an extremely common illness, comparative to the common cold, or yearly flu.
> 
> The only reason this is referred to as a 'cruise ship' illness, is because it makes the news, when a large cruise liner returns to port because of an outbreak.   When dozens of kids get sick, and their parents equally get sick... it doesn't usually make the news.  It's just "oh there's a bug going around".
> 
> Yes, cruise ships have morgues.  People die.   People who are older, are more likely to die.   The demographic of people who take cruises, is typically retirees.
> 
> Cruise ships are typically not beholden to waves and weather.
> 
> Go back 100 years, and maybe you have a point.  But today, with GPS, and satellites, cruise ships almost never get even near bad weather really bad weather.   Unless the Cruise company is garbage.  Obviously you get what you pay for.  But most of the notable brands are as much interested in avoiding weather to keep customers happy, as wanting to protected their obviously massive investment in a cruise ship.   Severe weather can damage any ship, and cruise liners are not cheap.
> 
> You are more likely to get hit by bad weather at a beach resort that can't move, than a ship can will steer clear.
> 
> All that said, I typically just don't like crowds of people, and thus I don't think I would enjoy a cruise so much.   But then I likely would not enjoy going to any tourist destination where tons of people go.
> 
> Years ago I found a castle like inn, that sat on top of a large hill in Kentucky, and had hectares of land around it.   That was more appealing to me than a cruise, because it specifically was not a tourist destination, and you had miles of bike paths over the hills, and no one anywhere nearby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A few of you have mentioned thinking the ship would seem crowded with people.  It doesn't!  I don't know how they manage it, but I had worried about the same thing and somehow or other it never seemed like a bunch of people were all jammed together on a ship, which we were--about 3,000 of us, including the staff.
> Guess because it's so big and has so many levels and they arrange activities in different parts of the ship, probably, but I never felt crowded.
Click to expand...

Cattle rarely feel crowded.
If you want a vacation devoid of personal planning and responsibility, cruises are great.  They have lots of activities available gratis and even more for an extra premium.  Cruises really are suitable for a lot of people.


----------



## Tehon

SweetSue92 said:


> Hubby and I love to travel: near, far, by car or air. But we never, ever want to cruise. We see all kinds of pitfalls and almost no positives. For one thing, when you cruise you are constantly surrounded by people. Everywhere.  A press of people everywhere--a floating city of people all stacked up together.
> 
> Cruise ships have morgues.
> 
> Cruise ships have norovirus.
> 
> Cruise ships are beholden to the waves and the weather.
> 
> How unpopular is this opinion?


You won't know unless you try it.


----------



## Votto




----------



## Beyond

SweetSue92 said:


> Hubby and I love to travel: near, far, by car or air. But we never, ever want to cruise. We see all kinds of pitfalls and almost no positives. For one thing, when you cruise you are constantly surrounded by people. Everywhere.  A press of people everywhere--a floating city of people all stacked up together.
> 
> Cruise ships have morgues.
> 
> Cruise ships have norovirus.
> 
> Cruise ships are beholden to the waves and the weather.
> 
> How unpopular is this opinion?



Cruises are good if your holiday is about getting a rest.  I went on a Nile cruise once, they had at least one excursion every day.  I booked every other day and rested in between.  It was a great holiday.


----------



## rightwinger

gallantwarrior said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> A trailer park with bronze propellers.
> 
> Though I wouldn't sneeze at a trans-Atlantic trip aboard the QM II.
> 
> 
> 
> The QMII was not a cruise ship and the trip would greatly depend on whether you were First Class or Steerage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no more steerage....The QMII and QEII basically have 4 classes of rooms: luxury, luxury with a porthole, above-deck balcony room, and deluxe suite....None of the rooms have appointments any lower than what you'd find at a Marriott hotel.
> 
> Cunard  Queen Mary 2 14 Night Transatlantic Cruise departs New York, New York | The Cruise Web
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true nowadays.  Cruise ships are not a primary means of transportation and seek to provide a luxury experience.  Modern day steerage equates to coach class on aircraft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except the food is better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The food is better?  In coach?  On an aircraft?
> You must fly a lot overseas, on overseas carriers, then.
Click to expand...

Learn to read


----------



## Correll

SweetSue92 said:


> Hubby and I love to travel: near, far, by car or air. But we never, ever want to cruise. We see all kinds of pitfalls and almost no positives. For one thing, when you cruise you are constantly surrounded by people. Everywhere.  A press of people everywhere--a floating city of people all stacked up together.
> 
> Cruise ships have morgues.
> 
> Cruise ships have norovirus.
> 
> Cruise ships are beholden to the waves and the weather.
> 
> How unpopular is this opinion?





I've done a few cruises. I've enjoyed them.

THe ones with the over night layovers are better. It is hard to enjoy a short layover, with the risk of being left behind. 


The SHOWS were the surprise fun for me. COmedy shows, magic shows, acrobat shows.


----------



## DGS49

Cruises are an interesting phenomenon in one respect:  The people who criticize them most vigorously HAVE NEVER BEEN ON ONE!!!

I am an experienced traveler and an experienced "cruiser", and a well chosen cruise (ocean OR river) can be the vacation of a lifetime.

There is NO COMPARISON with a driving vacation, on which you are packing and unpacking constantly, driving, eating as greasy spoon restaurants, and are spending lots of money constantly.  On a cruise you unpack ONCE, then do nothing but enjoy the destinations and the hundreds of things to do on the ship.

If you are a misanthrope and don't want to be surrounded by people all the time, you can eat at "different" times in the smaller venues on the ship, or call ROOM SERVICE, and eat in your cabin.  Either way, the food and service are both generally excellent.  Unlike in a typical American restaurant, the servers on a cruise ship WANT YOU TO BE HAPPY, and it shows all the time.

I personally have no interest in the classic Caribbean Cruise (although that was the first that we did, just to get the experience), but consider the very popular Baltic Sea cruises that start in either Copenhagen or Amsterdam, and hit Helsinki, Oslo, Denmark, Estonia, and a few other places, topping off at St Petersburg, which is one of the most wonderful destinations on the planet.  You literally can't go wrong.

As for river cruises, they are fantastic.  You dock right in the heart of the historic, beautiful town, take a guided tour in the morning, come back to the boat for lunch, then have the whole afternoon and evening to explore on your own.  It is so much better than driving.

I have this conversation with friends regularly: they say they don't want to go on a cruise...until the first time, then they plan their whole (retirement) lives around their next cruises.  There are also great deals to be had at websites like "Vacations to Go".  You can find cruises for almost any budget and interest, particularly if you are flexible in your timing.

I've only met two or three people in my life who didn't enjoy cruising, and that was because they had problems with sea-sickness (not an issue on river cruises).  There are drugs to help with that, but the drugs make you super-sleepy all the time, so maybe if you are a person who simply can't stand the gentle movement of a giant ship, don't go on a cruise.  But for everyone else, it is an option that you are almost guaranteed to enjoy.


----------



## Lulllaboo

I also dream of a cruise, but so far it is too expensive for us.


----------



## fncceo

Absolutely the worst place to be during a Zombie outbreak.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

me to NEVER  I will get on one

Cruise ships like long train rides   are best left to the first half of the 20th


----------



## Natural Citizen

SweetSue92 said:


> Hubby and I love to travel: near, far, by car or air. But we never, ever want to cruise. We see all kinds of pitfalls and almost no positives. For one thing, when you cruise you are constantly surrounded by people. Everywhere.  A press of people everywhere--a floating city of people all stacked up together.
> 
> Cruise ships have morgues.
> 
> Cruise ships have norovirus.
> 
> Cruise ships are beholden to the waves and the weather.
> 
> How unpopular is this opinion?



Sometimes I ike the idea of a cruise to Hawaii. Then have vacation in Hawaii. Then another cruise back. It's basically three vacations all in one.

Other times I change my mind on it. Basically for the same reasons you mention here.

I'm a germaphobic, too. I guess that's a word. Ha.


----------



## Pilot1

I've never been on a cruise.  I like going to a place, and settling in, so island hopping would probably drive me nuts.  Some people love them, and some people hate them.  It seems like a floating bar with a propeller on the end.


----------



## rightwinger

Pilot1 said:


> I've never been on a cruise.  I like going to a place, and settling in, so island hopping would probably drive me nuts.  Some people love them, and some people hate them.  It seems like a floating bar with a propeller on the end.


You do settle in

You just wake up at a new destination every morning


----------



## OldLady

DGS49 said:


> Cruises are an interesting phenomenon in one respect:  The people who criticize them most vigorously HAVE NEVER BEEN ON ONE!!!
> 
> I am an experienced traveler and an experienced "cruiser", and a well chosen cruise (ocean OR river) can be the vacation of a lifetime.
> 
> There is NO COMPARISON with a driving vacation, on which you are packing and unpacking constantly, driving, eating as greasy spoon restaurants, and are spending lots of money constantly.  On a cruise you unpack ONCE, then do nothing but enjoy the destinations and the hundreds of things to do on the ship.
> 
> If you are a misanthrope and don't want to be surrounded by people all the time, you can eat at "different" times in the smaller venues on the ship, or call ROOM SERVICE, and eat in your cabin.  Either way, the food and service are both generally excellent.  Unlike in a typical American restaurant, the servers on a cruise ship WANT YOU TO BE HAPPY, and it shows all the time.
> 
> I personally have no interest in the classic Caribbean Cruise (although that was the first that we did, just to get the experience), but consider the very popular Baltic Sea cruises that start in either Copenhagen or Amsterdam, and hit Helsinki, Oslo, Denmark, Estonia, and a few other places, topping off at St Petersburg, which is one of the most wonderful destinations on the planet.  You literally can't go wrong.
> 
> As for river cruises, they are fantastic.  You dock right in the heart of the historic, beautiful town, take a guided tour in the morning, come back to the boat for lunch, then have the whole afternoon and evening to explore on your own.  It is so much better than driving.
> 
> I have this conversation with friends regularly: they say they don't want to go on a cruise...until the first time, then they plan their whole (retirement) lives around their next cruises.  There are also great deals to be had at websites like "Vacations to Go".  You can find cruises for almost any budget and interest, particularly if you are flexible in your timing.
> 
> I've only met two or three people in my life who didn't enjoy cruising, and that was because they had problems with sea-sickness (not an issue on river cruises).  There are drugs to help with that, but the drugs make you super-sleepy all the time, so maybe if you are a person who simply can't stand the gentle movement of a giant ship, don't go on a cruise.  But for everyone else, it is an option that you are almost guaranteed to enjoy.


I wore a patch for seasickness the whole time I was on my cruise (just in case--I'm pretty sure I didn't need it) and it didn't make me sleepy in the least.


----------



## OldLady

I wouldn't do another Caribbean cruise, because I really didn't like the hard sell I got to buy stuff every time I took a breath.  But a river cruise might be different?  I'd rather pay the extra bucks up front than be hit up by the staff constantly for the ship's "profit."


----------



## rightwinger

OldLady said:


> I wouldn't do another Caribbean cruise, because I really didn't like the hard sell I got to buy stuff every time I took a breath.  But a river cruise might be different?  I'd rather pay the extra bucks up front than be hit up by the staff constantly for the ship's "profit."



Nice watching the landscape flow by
On an ocean cruise, all you see is water


----------



## OldLady

SweetSue92 said:


> Hubby and I love to travel: near, far, by car or air. But we never, ever want to cruise. We see all kinds of pitfalls and almost no positives. For one thing, when you cruise you are constantly surrounded by people. Everywhere.  A press of people everywhere--a floating city of people all stacked up together.
> 
> Cruise ships have morgues.
> 
> Cruise ships have norovirus.
> 
> Cruise ships are beholden to the waves and the weather.
> 
> How unpopular is this opinion?


So where did you go on vacation, Sue?
My stepmother travels frequently and she takes guided tours around Europe, Italy, etc.  No ship involved.  She's pretty blase about it at this point, so I'm guessing they do get repetitive after awhile.  I would never without one, not the first time, anyway.  I can't speak foreign languages and I get lost going out my front door.  I would NOT want to drive on the opposite side of the road, either.  So I definitely would need a tour.


----------



## DGS49

There is an enjoyable cruise for every travel style.

If seasickness is a concern, try a river cruise first.  No matter what anyone tells you, there is motion on an ocean cruise, no matter how big the boat is.  For most people, they don't notice it after the first day, but if you are sensitive it's there, and there is always a chance of "weather," which will make it more pronounced.

Take river cruises for the destinations, ocean cruises for the cruise line and destinations both.

You can take a short cruise to try it out.  An easy and excellent cruise for the cautious is the Canada-New England cruise, starting in either Boston or Montreal.  The only caution is to avoid the high seasons, which swamp some of the smaller destinations with tourists.

Few people who have actually been on a cruise don't like them.


----------



## 22lcidw

OldLady said:


> I wouldn't do another Caribbean cruise, because I really didn't like the hard sell I got to buy stuff every time I took a breath.  But a river cruise might be different?  I'd rather pay the extra bucks up front than be hit up by the staff constantly for the ship's "profit."


They love to sell the gold and silver chains for some reason...And the Cruise Director always has a British accent from my experience. Perhaps someone with a Brooklyn accent and a neighborhood demeanor would be more adequate.


----------



## 22lcidw

Lulllaboo said:


> I also dream of a cruise, but so far it is too expensive for us.


Do not know the area of the nation you are from. 3 to 5 day cruises are in general more economical. From the end of August to February are generally cheaper excepting holidays. Most will be on slightly older and smaller ships although not all are. They are still large ships. From 70 thousand tons to 110 thousand tons to even 160 thousand tons if you find a deal on one of those. Carnival and Royal Caribbean can be a bit cheaper to get on and there are others to find a deal. But those two are more casual also. You can find anything on the internet. Even forums. Cruise Critic is one. You will never know how to complain about one ship to another because you never been on one to begin with.  And that would be amenities for many people. The price of the cruise, including the taxes, fees and port charges and pre paid gratuities would cover most of what you need on the ship until you add other things like purchases, casino, drinking, etc. Dinners and any shows and comedy are free. Lemonade, Iced tea unsweetened, coffee, hot water for tea, etc. , ice water are free. You can carry limited canned beverages and/or juicy juice on carry on bags along with a bottle of wine each. Look up what people do. And what each line allows. If you drink a lot drink packages are the best route although there are other options with legality being a question mark for one of them.


----------



## jwoodie

Cruise ships provide transportation, food, lodging and entertainment all together.  The secret to experiencing the ports of call is to walk off the ship and hire a local guide.


----------



## Blues Man

Trapped on a boat

No thank you 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger

Blues Man said:


> Trapped on a boat
> 
> No thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Floating hotel
Lot to do on board, lot to do in port


----------



## Blues Man

rightwinger said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trapped on a boat
> 
> No thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Floating hotel
> Lot to do on board, lot to do in port
Click to expand...

Trapped on a boat 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dblack

SweetSue92 said:


> Hubby and I love to travel: near, far, by car or air. But we never, ever want to cruise. We see all kinds of pitfalls and almost no positives. For one thing, when you cruise you are constantly surrounded by people. Everywhere.  A press of people everywhere--a floating city of people all stacked up together.
> 
> Cruise ships have morgues.
> 
> Cruise ships have norovirus.
> 
> Cruise ships are beholden to the waves and the weather.
> 
> How unpopular is this opinion?



Yeah. I've never tried one, but I know a lot of people who have. And from what they say - even those who enjoyed it - I'm convinced I would be miserable.


----------



## dblack

DGS49 said:


> Cruises are an interesting phenomenon in one respect:  The people who criticize them most vigorously HAVE NEVER BEEN ON ONE!!!
> 
> I am an experienced traveler and an experienced "cruiser", and a well chosen cruise (ocean OR river) can be the vacation of a lifetime.
> 
> There is NO COMPARISON with a driving vacation, on which you are packing and unpacking constantly, driving, eating as greasy spoon restaurants, and are spending lots of money constantly.  On a cruise you unpack ONCE, then do nothing but enjoy the destinations and the hundreds of things to do on the ship.
> 
> If you are a misanthrope and don't want to be surrounded by people all the time, you can eat at "different" times in the smaller venues on the ship, or call ROOM SERVICE, and eat in your cabin.  Either way, the food and service are both generally excellent.  Unlike in a typical American restaurant, the servers on a cruise ship WANT YOU TO BE HAPPY, and it shows all the time.
> 
> I personally have no interest in the classic Caribbean Cruise (although that was the first that we did, just to get the experience), but consider the very popular Baltic Sea cruises that start in either Copenhagen or Amsterdam, and hit Helsinki, Oslo, Denmark, Estonia, and a few other places, topping off at St Petersburg, which is one of the most wonderful destinations on the planet.  You literally can't go wrong.
> 
> As for river cruises, they are fantastic.  You dock right in the heart of the historic, beautiful town, take a guided tour in the morning, come back to the boat for lunch, then have the whole afternoon and evening to explore on your own.  It is so much better than driving.
> 
> I have this conversation with friends regularly: they say they don't want to go on a cruise...until the first time, then they plan their whole (retirement) lives around their next cruises.  There are also great deals to be had at websites like "Vacations to Go".  You can find cruises for almost any budget and interest, particularly if you are flexible in your timing.
> 
> I've only met two or three people in my life who didn't enjoy cruising, and that was because they had problems with sea-sickness (not an issue on river cruises).  There are drugs to help with that, but the drugs make you super-sleepy all the time, so maybe if you are a person who simply can't stand the gentle movement of a giant ship, don't go on a cruise.  But for everyone else, it is an option that you are almost guaranteed to enjoy.



Guilty as charged. Never been on one, but it seems like a lot of being herded around from what I've seen. We used to go diving every winter in Cayman, and we'd see the cruise boat people being shuttled around the island, from tourist trap to tourist trap, on overcrowded busses. It looked like pretty much every excursion was like that. 

Maybe I'm too cool for cruises.

Or maybe I just have a lot of screwed up social anxieties that would make it unwonderful for me.


----------



## rightwinger

dblack said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruises are an interesting phenomenon in one respect:  The people who criticize them most vigorously HAVE NEVER BEEN ON ONE!!!
> 
> I am an experienced traveler and an experienced "cruiser", and a well chosen cruise (ocean OR river) can be the vacation of a lifetime.
> 
> There is NO COMPARISON with a driving vacation, on which you are packing and unpacking constantly, driving, eating as greasy spoon restaurants, and are spending lots of money constantly.  On a cruise you unpack ONCE, then do nothing but enjoy the destinations and the hundreds of things to do on the ship.
> 
> If you are a misanthrope and don't want to be surrounded by people all the time, you can eat at "different" times in the smaller venues on the ship, or call ROOM SERVICE, and eat in your cabin.  Either way, the food and service are both generally excellent.  Unlike in a typical American restaurant, the servers on a cruise ship WANT YOU TO BE HAPPY, and it shows all the time.
> 
> I personally have no interest in the classic Caribbean Cruise (although that was the first that we did, just to get the experience), but consider the very popular Baltic Sea cruises that start in either Copenhagen or Amsterdam, and hit Helsinki, Oslo, Denmark, Estonia, and a few other places, topping off at St Petersburg, which is one of the most wonderful destinations on the planet.  You literally can't go wrong.
> 
> As for river cruises, they are fantastic.  You dock right in the heart of the historic, beautiful town, take a guided tour in the morning, come back to the boat for lunch, then have the whole afternoon and evening to explore on your own.  It is so much better than driving.
> 
> I have this conversation with friends regularly: they say they don't want to go on a cruise...until the first time, then they plan their whole (retirement) lives around their next cruises.  There are also great deals to be had at websites like "Vacations to Go".  You can find cruises for almost any budget and interest, particularly if you are flexible in your timing.
> 
> I've only met two or three people in my life who didn't enjoy cruising, and that was because they had problems with sea-sickness (not an issue on river cruises).  There are drugs to help with that, but the drugs make you super-sleepy all the time, so maybe if you are a person who simply can't stand the gentle movement of a giant ship, don't go on a cruise.  But for everyone else, it is an option that you are almost guaranteed to enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guilty as charged. Never been on one, but it seems like a lot of being herded around from what I've seen. We used to go diving every winter in Cayman, and we'd see the cruise boat people being shuttled around the island, from tourist trap to tourist trap, on overcrowded busses. It looked like pretty much every excursion was like that.
> 
> Maybe I'm too cool for cruises.
> 
> Or maybe I just have a lot of screwed up social anxieties that would make it unwonderful for me.
Click to expand...

Problem with cruises is you have maybe 6-8 hours in every port

You have to run around to see anything. You can hire a cab to drive you around and do things at your own pace


----------



## petro

I hear the SS Listeria and the Royal Norovirus are excellent cruises to go on.

I tend to seek rural settings with few people for vacations. A cruise ship wouldn't fit that.

Rather be fishing in my own boat.


----------



## G.T.

Blues Man said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trapped on a boat
> 
> No thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Floating hotel
> Lot to do on board, lot to do in port
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trapped on a boat
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Its like the size of a City. I know America's obese...but if you feel trapped on a cruise you need to do the snake diet. lol


----------



## rightwinger

petro said:


> I hear the SS Listeria and the Royal Norovirus are excellent cruises to go on.
> 
> I tend to seek rural settings with few people for vacations. A cruise ship wouldn't fit that.
> 
> Rather be fishing in my own boat.


Ever been out of the country?


----------



## petro

rightwinger said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear the SS Listeria and the Royal Norovirus are excellent cruises to go on.
> 
> I tend to seek rural settings with few people for vacations. A cruise ship wouldn't fit that.
> 
> Rather be fishing in my own boat.
> 
> 
> 
> Ever been out of the country?
Click to expand...

Does Canada count?

Otherwise not. Seen a lot of America.

Considering the Caribbean at some point. Would rather stay on land and go on day excursions on the water.


----------



## SweetSue92

Blues Man said:


> Trapped on a boat
> 
> No thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk



With a bunch of people you don't know. With whom you are forced to dine and bump elbows with for DAYS...heh. Hubby and I are pretty much 100% introverts. Our daughter is made for cruises. She never met anyone who wasn't a friend in about ten minutes. Us, not so much. Put at a table to dine with strangers? We're pleasant people (we are, really) and we'd be polite and friendly. But in true introvert fashion, this is not our idea of RELAXING. It takes too much out of us. And then to recharge...we have a tiny CABIN.

Nope


----------



## Blues Man

G.T. said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trapped on a boat
> 
> No thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Floating hotel
> Lot to do on board, lot to do in port
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trapped on a boat
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its like the size of a City. I know America's obese...but if you feel trapped on a cruise you need to do the snake diet. lol
Click to expand...


It has nothing to do with my weight which BTW is perfectly healthy.

I don't like the idea of not being able to do what i want when I want but if you need someone to schedule your vacation for you and tell you where to go and how long you have to stay at any one place then a cruise is for you.

I prefer to plan my own trips book nice hotel rooms not something the size of closet and go where I want when I want


----------



## jasonlee3071

SweetSue92 said:


> Hubby and I love to travel: near, far, by car or air. But we never, ever want to cruise. We see all kinds of pitfalls and almost no positives. For one thing, when you cruise you are constantly surrounded by people. Everywhere.  A press of people everywhere--a floating city of people all stacked up together.
> 
> Cruise ships have morgues.
> 
> Cruise ships have norovirus.
> 
> Cruise ships are beholden to the waves and the weather.
> 
> How unpopular is this opinion?


I went on a Hawaiian cruise years ago with my mom. Because hubby couldn't make it and as she paid for two people I went instead.
Only good thing I enjoyed about the cruise was getting off ship and visiting the various islands in Hawaii that I saw.
My favorite was the big island Hawaii itself.
It wouldn't be my favorite way to travel at all. Even though I visited and saw quite a few islands I didn't stay long in any one of them to
really get  to know the place.
Also it's really expensive to go on a cruise and I don't think I would ever want to spend that much money on one.
I would rather just visit one of the islands and spend a minimum of one week there exploring around rather than just spend a few hours in 
port and leave the same day later in the evening.


----------



## Correll

jasonlee3071 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby and I love to travel: near, far, by car or air. But we never, ever want to cruise. We see all kinds of pitfalls and almost no positives. For one thing, when you cruise you are constantly surrounded by people. Everywhere.  A press of people everywhere--a floating city of people all stacked up together.
> 
> Cruise ships have morgues.
> 
> Cruise ships have norovirus.
> 
> Cruise ships are beholden to the waves and the weather.
> 
> How unpopular is this opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> I went on a Hawaiian cruise years ago with my mom. Because hubby couldn't make it and as she paid for two people I went instead.
> Only good thing I enjoyed about the cruise was getting off ship and visiting the various islands in Hawaii that I saw.
> My favorite was the big island Hawaii itself.
> It wouldn't be my favorite way to travel at all. Even though I visited and saw quite a few islands I didn't stay long in any one of them to
> really get  to know the place.
> Also it's really expensive to go on a cruise and I don't think I would ever want to spend that much money on one.
> I would rather just visit one of the islands and spend a minimum of one week there exploring around rather than just spend a few hours in
> port and leave the same day later in the evening.
Click to expand...



1. The cruise ships generally have nice shows, and interesting people on them, if you get a chance to talk to them.


2. Yes, the cruises that only have a few hours stay, are not the best, imo. I can't relax and enjoy exploring a place, when I have to keep my eye on my watch like that. Some cruises do stay in port overnight. That is the best.


----------



## evenflow1969

SweetSue92 said:


> Hubby and I love to travel: near, far, by car or air. But we never, ever want to cruise. We see all kinds of pitfalls and almost no positives. For one thing, when you cruise you are constantly surrounded by people. Everywhere.  A press of people everywhere--a floating city of people all stacked up together.
> 
> Cruise ships have morgues.
> 
> Cruise ships have norovirus.
> 
> Cruise ships are beholden to the waves and the weather.
> 
> How unpopular is this opinion?


Take a mini cruise! Great place to start is Saint Marys georgia. The Emerald princess is a cruising casino. Ports every night. So big you will not feel teh waves. The captain is a personal friend of mine. Promise to have fun. Great place for short excursions for blue crab. Better than lobster. The captain of the emerald also has grouper charter boats you can go out on.


----------

